

Logo design: Story behind FedEx logo's hidden arrow - dirtyaura
http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/000273.php

======
samwillis
Submitted in relation to my comment?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490176> ;-D

It is a great example of logo design though. Another one I love is the Amazon
logo, the arrow under the name both forms a cheeky smile and if pointing from
a to z indicating that they sell everything from a-z.

This blog post has some others that are quote good as well:
[http://www.graphicdesignblog.org/hidden-logos-in-graphic-
des...](http://www.graphicdesignblog.org/hidden-logos-in-graphic-designing/)

~~~
dirtyaura
_Submitted in relation to my comment?_

Indeed, sir. I was intrigued by the design decision to include it.

------
qeorge
Great article. My favorite part is this:

 _"Early on, before the brand rollout in mid-1994, FedEx's public relations
agency was preparing to emphasize the arrow as a secondary graphic to
underscore the "speed/precision" positioning. They proposed to leverage this
in their FedEx communications. Landor put its foot down and said, "No way."_

That's why firms like Landor are worth the money. Telling a client _"no"_ is
hard, but that's what they're paying for.

------
jarin
This was widely-known and old even in 2004, when the article was posted.

~~~
frou_dh
I think that this and Helvetica are the level-zero namedrops in a conversation
about logos or typography ;-)

------
metachris
Website of the design company (Leader Creative):
<http://www.leadercreative.com>

